# bfp? faint lines 14dpo, 15dpo and 16dpo



## peanuts2008

I was 14dpo on sunday 18th and we did a test and it had a very faint +, so we tested the day after and the same. We did another not long ago and that one was a very faint +. They all came up within 9 mins, (within the time frame). Im just worried that i will miscarry as lines are not getting darker, or could it be my hcg levels are rising slow.


----------



## angel11

Hey hun. I hope this is your BFP. It could definitely be that your levels are just rising slower. Are you using FMU and are you using a FRER?


----------



## peanuts2008

I use FMU :)


----------



## angel11

Great. I am sure your lines will get darker pretty soon!! Congratulations!!


----------



## lealou

Hi i got very faint positive lines on 3 tests and they didnt show up for about 8-9 mins and was really unsure if i was pregnant or not or if my levels were low but i went and bought a clearblue digital with conception indicator and it came back pregnant 1-2. i kept coming into the forums about positive tests and read over and over and over that if there is a line it is positive and it doesnt matter how dark the line is! go get a digital to put your mind at rest, they are very sensitive and should show up now. keep us updated!!!


----------



## honey08

when i got a faint pos (not till day after af was due either ) the next day it was the same, got a 1-2 on a CB, 3rd day the line was hardly there and 4th day i started bleeding, its like a chemical pregnancy, it does matter if ur lines dnt get darker, but doesnt matter how faint they start off, hope ur tests darker asap x


----------



## storm4mozza

Goodluck x


----------

